# 2 Weekend Passes to HAUNT FAIRE in NY only $25 - THIS WEEKEND!



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

I found the deal on living social for haunt faire in new york this coming weekend

2 weekend passes for $25!

This will be my first time at a haunt convention, can't wait!

Here's the Living social link: https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/...opy_box-web-deals&rui=122501283&rpi=196627382


----------

